# gleeson strategic land considering clearing the cemetary @ netherne



## Anthillmob74 (Oct 5, 2010)

story in last weeks local croydon guardian regards the cemetary @ netherne



> Developer's broken promise over Coulsdon asylum cemetery
> By Kirsty Whalley »
> Relatives of a woman buried in an overgrown cemetery claim developers promised it would be cleared up.
> 
> ...


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 5, 2010)

I wonder if the cemetery itself is in Croydon, Banstead & Reigate or Tandridge? Croydon have an absolutely terrible record on looking after its older cemeteries, so lets hope they don't get involved!


----------



## RichardH (Oct 5, 2010)

Anthillmob74 said:


> story in last weeks local croydon guardian regards the cemetary @ netherne
> 
> 
> > “Until the article published in the Guardian on September 15, 2010, Gleeson has had very few enquiries from relatives over the 15 years or so the cemetery has been in our ownership, and so the company continued to allow the cemetery to return to nature.
> ...



I think I overdosed on grumpy pills with my branflakes this morning. Or the mashed banana. When I saw this, the subtext in my brain was:



> "We thought nobody would notice if we didn't spend any profits on it, and left it as a wilderness."
> 
> "Now we've been caught out, we're thinking about the cheapest PR solution we can get away with."



I can't help but wonder if their strategic plan might have involved letting it turn into an eyesore for 15 years, by which time everyone would have forgotten or cared that it was a cemetery, and then bulldoze it, exhume the remains, and build more houses.

Nah, they wouldn't have thought anything like that...


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2010)

Yup, just what I thought too, Richard. I'm not sure how much of it's the grumpy pills talking, though.


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 7, 2010)

Nope - don't think its the grumpy pills. Might be the realistic pills though!


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Oct 8, 2010)

quite a sad story in this weeks croydon guardian about netherne cemetary


----------



## RichardH (Oct 8, 2010)

Anthillmob74 said:


> quite a sad story in this weeks croydon guardian about netherne cemetary



From the article:


> MJ Gleeson have received a number of complaints about the state of the cemetery and have promised to look at the site .



I can see it now. Two Very Important Persons from MJ Gleeson:
"Yes, yes, that is a site. I can see it," quoth the first.
"A bit overgrown isn't it?" queried the second.
"Yes. Terrible, terrible. What shall we do?" There is a moment of silence.
Suddenly the second has an idea. "I know!" he ejaculated. "Let's build some houses on it!"
"Jolly good idea!" agreed the first. Then they went home for tea with buttered crumpets and lashings of ginger beer. As they skipped and danced on their way, they kicked a dog and shoved an old lady into a duckpond.

My cynicism circuits are overheating at the moment. I'd dearly love to be proven wrong about this. Nothing would give me greater pleasure than to apologise to MJ Gleeson for impugning their honour (well, nothing printable, anyway). Can't see it happening, though.


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 9, 2010)

_My cynicism circuits are overheating at the moment. I'd dearly love to be proven wrong about this. Nothing would give me greater pleasure than to apologise to MJ Gleeson for impugning their honour (well, nothing printable, anyway). Can't see it happening, though._

Hmmm - yes, don't think they'll be suing you for libel anytime soon!


----------



## moggie57 (Jun 13, 2013)

*netherne cemetery...*

Netherne cemetery .has been cleared by netherne management "michele gallagher " on may 30th 2013. Myself wendy mortimer and my brother brian met with michele on june 5th 2013 to view the cleared cemetery . We also laid flowers on 2 graves one lot for my late great aunt and another for a friend in australia who has a relative also lies there . The cemetery is quite barren now instead of 6 ft high brambles/wild animal burrows . I am in contact with michele on what to do next . I will be suggesting that it be grassed over and planted with wild flower seeds ,and maybe a bench to sit on for reflection purposes . I have contacted the croydon guardian and will also contact the war graves commission. As there are forgotten soldiers buried there.for over 5 years i have campaigned to get the cemetery cleared along with adrian falkes.victory is mine lol....


----------



## moggie57 (Jun 13, 2013)

moggie57 said:


> Netherne cemetery .has been cleared by netherne management "michele gallagher " on may 30th 2013. Myself wendy mortimer and my brother brian met with michele on june 5th 2013 to view the cleared cemetery . We also laid flowers on 2 graves one lot for my late great aunt and another for a friend in australia who has a relative also lies there . The cemetery is quite barren now instead of 6 ft high brambles/wild animal burrows . I am in contact with michele on what to do next . I will be suggesting that it be grassed over and planted with wild flower seeds ,and maybe a bench to sit on for reflection purposes . I have contacted the croydon guardian and will also contact the war graves commission. As there are forgotten soldiers buried there.for over 5 years i have campaigned to get the cemetery cleared along with adrian falkes.victory is mine lol....


 WOULD ALSO LIKE SOME VOLUNTEERS TO HELP KEEP THE CEMETERY UNDER CONTROL OF WEEDS ETC....... PLEASE CONTACT ME [email protected]


----------



## moggie57 (Jun 13, 2013)

gleeson s done bugger all .netherne management deserves a medal.... all.....


----------



## stevejd (Jun 13, 2013)

The same thing is happening at Rauceby (kesteven county), David Wilson homes are desecrating the old buildings (not viable to convert they say) and ignoring the cemetary. It's still owned by the NHS who want rid of it, local parishes don't want to be involved, so it's come down to a small grant from NHS to local council to organise three grass cuts a year


----------



## The Archivist (Jun 14, 2013)

Sadly neglect seems to be the norm for mental hospital burial grounds - let's hope Netherne can set an example. Having known the place for well over 10 years, may I say well done to those involved in putting in the effort to clear up a bit. Would be interesting to hear more updates as the project progresses.


----------

